# VBA code for pulling in Excel file into MS Project



## renda460 (May 8, 2013)

Hello I need some VBA code to all the user to select a file from a folder and import it into MS project using an existing MAP. I would then need to loop through the newly added records and remove those with duplicate ID fields, any thoughts?


----------



## SydneyGeek (May 14, 2013)

There are not many people who know much about Project VBA. The only book on it was written by Rod Gill, an MVP from NZ.
Try the links on this page: http://project.mvps.org/vbacode.htm

Denis


----------

